# Fng



## Norman Williams (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm here searching for a source for test C or test E. My doctor put me on hormone replacement therapy a couple years ago and now he moved out of town. My new doctor won't have anything to do with it. I'm also interested in getting back into lifting again.


----------



## brazey (Apr 11, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## Texasmade (Apr 11, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

Welcome...


----------

